# Onkyo BD-SP809 Blu-Ray



## vettefetish (Feb 13, 2012)

I have heard nothing but praise for the ONKYO 5009. How does the Onkyo BD-SP809 Blu-Ray stack up?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

vettefetish said:


> I have heard nothing but praise for the ONKYO 5009. How does the Onkyo BD-SP809 Blu-Ray stack up?


Hello,
Onkyo makes perfectly fine BDP's. However, I would either get something like the OPPO BDP-93 or if wanting to spend less one of the Panasonic BDP's. I say this as Onkyo's BDP's usually cost close to the same price as the OPPO. Moreover, Panasonic makes my favorite Entry Level BDP's by a wide margin.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## vettefetish (Feb 13, 2012)

Not really worried about the price at this point, more the quality. Don't get me wrong... Don't want to spend money undue, just want the best first time around..


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I kinda got that feeling which is why I recommended the OPPO. Nothing comes close to it for $500. All OPPO makes is BDP's and they are so good that Lexicon used their last generation BDP, slapped on a Metal Faceplate, and a couple other cosmetic things and charged $3000 more for it. It was a huge fiasco in AV circles, but it does speak to just how good OPPO's are.
Cheers.
JJ


----------



## vettefetish (Feb 13, 2012)

I did not see where this is THX certfied (OPPO). At this point everthing I decided on is. I guess I'll .stick with the concept. Any input is appreciated


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
As for THX Certification, the Lexicon BD-30 which is a OPPO Clone was THX Certified. Hardly any BDP's are THX Certified. This includes Denon, OPPO, and many of the best and most expensive out there.

I highly recommend you read the Review here of the 93 and The Secrets of Home Theater and High Fidelity Review. Secrets has the most extensive battery of Video Tests of any Source out there.
Here is the link: http://www.hometheaterhifi.com/blu-...ayers-part-1-audio-performance.html?showall=1

While I understand wanting everything THX Certified, many Companies do not send in their Products to THX as it is not cheap to submit things for THX Certification. This actually includes the Ultra High End as well. That is AV Components that cost more than a decent car like Mark Levinson, Krell, and more than I can count.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Jungle Jack said:


> While I understand wanting everything THX Certified,.........


In all honesty, I do not. Can you explain to me in a couple of sentences, why I would want it? Thanks.

Kal


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Kal Rubinson said:


> In all honesty, I do not. Can you explain to me in a couple of sentences, why I would want it? Thanks.
> 
> Kal


Kal,
I should have made clear that I understand the the OP wanted everything to be THX Certified. I would think my other Posts on this Thread make clear my personal thoughts about not needing THX Certification.

For those who do not spend a great deal of time researching AV Gear, THX is like a Good Housekeeping Seal of Approval. And just like some want every single component being the same brand, some want every component to be THX Certified. I personally recommended either the OPPO or a Panasonic. Neither of which are THX Certified.
Cheers,
J


----------



## allan0210 (Mar 7, 2012)

Thought i would mention i have just ordered the BD809 will be fun to see how it does

Thanks


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
May it bring you nothing but joy. Please let us know your impression as I honestly do not know anyone who has one. This will help greatly for our collective knowledge base. By the way, how much did it end up costing you?
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## allan0210 (Mar 7, 2012)

Hi

Thank you i do hope i enjoy it it was a hard choice.

I paid £400 i should point out that many of the features oppo add i really do not need or want. My logic is probably faulty but my display is thx certified and the player is thx certified so i am hoping the two working on the same colour choice should result in as near accurate as i will get with out using a pro to calibrate. I would like to use a pro calibration problem is its about £250+ so that makes the Onkyo £150.

I should have my first feeling mid week with luck it is going against the Sony 580 my present player, i have never seen the oppo working sp i will have no idea what i compare against.

Many thanks


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I am really sure you will enjoy it. As far as Video Calibration, for me and many videophiles, ISF Calibration is the Gold Standard. However, THX is quite good to as far as Video and there is nothing wrong with your logic.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## allan0210 (Mar 7, 2012)

Many thanks i wonder if you know if photography calibration works with Tv sets please. I could see how a laptop with software on would output test signals but not how i could save the settings as a TV lacks the graphics card.

Thank You


----------



## allan0210 (Mar 7, 2012)

Just a short note my BD SP809 is with me and i am very pleased with it.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Since this Thread has started, I have checked out the 809 and it really is a nice BDP. Onkyo has really stepped up their game and I wish you many happy years with it.
J


----------

